# Reading the Scriptures Aloud in Private Reading?



## Pilgrim (Feb 19, 2012)

In the current issue of the Quarterly Review of the Trinitarian Bible Society, there is an article that recommends reading aloud while reading the Scriptures in one's private or devotional reading. I was wondering if anyone has done this and if so, what your thoughts are. 

I seem to recall doing it occasionally in the past in order to force myself to slow down, as one of my struggles is reading too quickly. That's one of the reasons given in the article, along with being an aid to memorization.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 19, 2012)

I prefer to be in the room alone when I study the Word and whenever that is possible I read aloud. It helps me concentrate. Likewise, I verbally ask the Lord questions about the text and what I ought to learn from it, asking continually for the Spirit's help. I find it very helpful.


----------



## baron (Feb 19, 2012)

My wife and I will take turns reading the scriptures to each other. We enjoy doing that. I love to hear her read the scriptures to me.


----------



## Bethel (Feb 19, 2012)

I listen to my Kindle read the Scriptures while I follow along in my Bible. It has made a huge difference in my ability to focus as well as my comprehension of the passage(s). I'm obviously more of an auditory learner than I thought.

I think reading aloud would be just as beneficial, but with a family of 5, it's easier to use headphones and block out the noise rather than trying to find that elusive time period where I would be alone and/or where it is quiet.


----------



## earl40 (Feb 19, 2012)

Personally I do not do well with reading aloud at all. I believe that being human severely limits our ability to do more than one thing at a time which includes moving our mouth, vocal chords, and etc. which reading aloud does indeed do.


----------



## jwithnell (Feb 19, 2012)

This has not been my practice, but I have noticed that when I hear someone else reading a passage, I often pick up details in the text that are otherwise missed .



> Likewise, I verbally ask the Lord questions about the text and what I ought to learn from it


 What a delightful approach! I suppose it would keep fresh the sense of communication I get when specifically praying through a passage (something I always do aloud).


----------



## Tim (Feb 19, 2012)

I have recently taken to this with the KJV, and love it.


----------



## py3ak (Feb 19, 2012)

Speaking of Ambrose, Augustine says:



> With whom when he was not engaged (which was but a little time), he either was refreshing his body with necessary sustenance, or his mind with reading. But while reading, his eyes glanced over the pages, and his heart searched out the sense, but his voice and tongue were silent. Ofttimes, when we had come (for no one was forbidden to enter, nor was it his custom that the arrival of those who came should be announced to him), we saw him thus reading to himself, and never otherwise; and, having long sat in silence (for who durst interrupt one so intent?), we were fain to depart, inferring that in the little time he secured for the recruiting of his mind, free from the clamor of other men’s business, he was unwilling to be taken off. And perchance he was fearful lest, if the author he studied should express ought vaguely, some doubtful and attentive hearer should ask him to expound it, or to discuss some of the more abstruse questions, as that, his time. being thus occupied, he could not turn over as many volumes as he wished; although the preservation of his voice, which was very easily weakened, might be the truer reason for his reading to himself. But whatever was his motive in so doing, doubtless in such a man was a good one.



While I think C.S. Lewis may have laid more weight on this passage than it will properly bear, nevertheless the fact that Augustine assumes Ambrose must have had a good reason for not reading out loud would seem to show that it was unusual in those times and circles to read silently.


----------



## Scott1 (Feb 19, 2012)

"Private" worship generally means individual or in family. It is very helpful to read the Scriptures aloud for family Bible reading. It can also be useful as one way to do so individually.


----------



## Zach (Feb 19, 2012)

Bethel said:


> I listen to my Kindle read the Scriptures while I follow along in my Bible. It has made a huge difference in my ability to focus as well as my comprehension of the passage(s). I'm obviously more of an auditory learner than I thought.
> 
> I think reading aloud would be just as beneficial, but with a family of 5, it's easier to use headphones and block out the noise rather than trying to find that elusive time period where I would be alone and/or where it is quiet.



I might try this with the Bible App for iPad...I live in a house with 5 other guys and it is hard to find a location to read aloud. Like Chris I sometimes read too quickly and this will likely force me to read and digest the Word of God and hopefully understand and grow more.


----------



## MW (Feb 19, 2012)

This has been my practice. We don't pay as much attention to the mind-body connection as we should, but we are sentient creatures and we can only be benefited by fully engaging our minds in this way. Present understanding of neural pathways lends support to this. It is also useful to have Scourby's readings and read through with him. This can only help if one is put in the position of publicly reading the Scriptures.


----------



## Tim (Feb 19, 2012)

armourbearer said:


> This can only help if one is put in the position of publicly reading the Scriptures.



Agreed. In fact one of my anticipated benefits to this practice is my ability to read well to my future family in times of household worship.


----------



## Alan D. Strange (Feb 19, 2012)

Scholars today, consonant with Augustine's observation that Ambrose's practice of silent reading was unusual (as noted by Ruben), posit that reading aloud to oneself was standard practice until around 1000 A.D. or so. 

There are several advantages, as brothers have herein noted, to such reading aloud. It certainly is different from our experience of, particularly, the silence of an academic library. Ancient libraries were alive with the hum of scholars reading to themselves. 

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Tim (Feb 19, 2012)

And it seems that this passage describes reading out loud:


> Act 8:29 Then the Spirit said unto Philip, Go near, and join thyself to this chariot.
> Act 8:30 And Philip ran thither to him, and heard him read the prophet Esaias, and said, Understandest thou what thou readest?


----------



## MW (Feb 19, 2012)

Tim said:


> armourbearer said:
> 
> 
> > This can only help if one is put in the position of publicly reading the Scriptures.
> ...



Good foresight! The prudent man looketh well to his going.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for your input. 

I was in a Christian store today and the owner had Scourby on. I think I had heard it before but did not realize it was him. Thanks to Rev. Winzer for that suggestion. I think that also helps in learning to read at the proper pace. There's a natural tendency to read too fast when reading aloud, particularly if one is not used to doing it. I've found that to be the case at times with our family worship, even though it's not something new to me. I have noticed that sometimes my mind is not sufficiently engaged when reading aloud, but that may be due to reading too quickly at times.


----------



## athanatos (Feb 20, 2012)

I really like it, I must say. It helps with comprehension and retention. You remember the text better if you're seeing it, intentionally sounding out the words like normal discourse (muscle memory, hits emotional recognition), all the while hearing yourself. It is also harder to get distracted when you're engaged with the text in this way.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 22, 2012)

I had the house to myself this morning and tried it. I have to say it was one of the better experiences I've had in a long time. I read about a chapter aloud the other day, but today I committed to doing it throughout. 

I am currently reading the AV, which I haven't read from regularly until about 18 months ago. Providentially, I am currently in Exodus and Chapter 8 was up next. I ended up reading through the Red Sea crossing (Ch. 14), which I seriously doubt I would have done had I not been reading aloud. (Reading those dramatic chapters certainly helped!) Feeling compelled to continue, I read two chapters from Job and then the entire epistle to the Colossians. I found reading aloud to be particularly helpful there. 

Prior to considering reading aloud, I was beginning to be convinced of the benefits of reading shorter epistles like Colossians straight through in one sitting. Of course it can be done with longer ones as well, time permitting. I recall reading most if not all of Mark's Gospel in one sitting last year. But one does not always have time to do that. That being said, for most of us, if we spend much time doing things like watching television or surfing the internet, more time can probably be found on some days if not every day. 

So, I found that I read more slowly than usual but that I also had the desire to read longer than I normally do. I probably won't have the time to read as much as I did today on a regular basis, but nevertheless it was very encouraging and profitable.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm glad for the positive update, Chris.


----------

